# Winger Electronics Trouble



## Hells Canyon (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a uplander bird launcher from Zinger Winger. Ever since I got the thing it has never worked right. I will have my set up all ready to go and I will hit the call and launch button and it will call but of course right when I need it most, it will not launch. I have torn the thing down a couple of times and while it is on my counter and torn down it worked about 12 launches worth then it just quits. No click nothing. The electronics are fully charged and they work like a dream on my standard Zinger and Gunners up launcher. 

I thought it may bt not working under load but not so. I called Zinger, they want me to take it to Radio Shack. Has anyone else had this problem and if so, how can I fix it without buying a new one.
Nik


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Sounds like a servo or wiring harness problem.


----------



## CRNAret (Oct 3, 2012)

Had a similar problem - changing the wiring harness did not fix it - so I exchanged the entire unit.


----------



## Hells Canyon (Nov 1, 2012)

well they are sending me a replacement wire harness and the servo so we will see if either one of those does the trick.


----------

